

Apple iTunes, at Long Last, Gets Rights to Beatles - drey
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703326204575617004052395816.html?mod=e2tw#articleTabs%3Dcomments

======
jrwoodruff
Is this really their 'big announcement?'

